# Opinions On These



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm after a change of work watch and although it pains me to say it I like this & it's qtz

sellers pic










I don't know the model number or anything but I've hankered after a proper slide rule bezel for a while now and know the seiko quality so I think this maybe the watch for me?

Anyone had / got one? What do you think of them?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It would appear it's a SND253P1

off for a Google!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

It looks good PG. Is that one of these ones where the 1/10th chrono hand spins like a fan ?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I like it, looks very workmanlike and solid.









Nowt wrong with quartz.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

PS. PG whats "Oppinions".


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm no expert but yes I think so 7T92 movement. can't seem to find them on seiko's site, don't know if they are an old model. There is a newer one but the dial is much busier. seen them in blue as well on a US site at around $150 but I wont be ordering from there.

Can you source them Roy?

Ah just read it's a 1/20th stopwatch if that means anything to anyone


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Roy said:


> PS. PG whats "Oppinions".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not another spelling test? Git.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Ah right it means that it spins like a fan.

I think that Hawky has one and has commented on it before.

These are quite collectable I believe.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

don't know what you mean Roy it's only one P as I have written


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> don't know what you mean Roy it's only one P as I have written
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must be seeing things I could have sworn it had two not so long ago.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roy said:


> Ah right it means that it spins like a fan.
> 
> I think that Hawky has one and has commented on it before.
> 
> ...


No, mine is the 7T59 1/100th sec.....not 1/10th sec. Mine is the collectable one!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Please forgive me it is late.


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

I just sold one of these on this forum, you should have paid more attention!!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Doh! Yep jus like me just seen a blue one sold on the other side not too long back.

What do you think of tthem Padraig?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

just been back and looked, I did see it b4 that's the one I pm'd you about but it had already gone isn't it?

Didn't realise it was the same watch









That's it then I've seen it twice now and liked it both times so I think I need to get one!


----------



## Padraig (Jan 16, 2005)

Nice watch, 7t92 calibre but I hardly wore it, so I sold it, you can pick them up on ebay for around Â£60-Â£80, mostly from asian sellers.


----------

